# 5 screw 44 Mag.



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking for help finding DOM on a 5 screw 4" 44 Mag (S&W). Any help on this would be great.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How about the serial number and a picture or two wold help out a bunch. Can't tell you much without some information. I mean S&W proably made 200,000 of them over all the years they been out.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

*5 screw*

First off thanks for the reply. I do have a serial # s-154034. I however do have picture of it. I'm on an oil rig on the edge of the Gulf useing a Co. computer I have no way to download pictures to it. This gun was left to me by father, he carried though Vietnam and as a lawenforcement officer after. It has been well used I'd say it is probaly 70% still have the wood presentatoin case and tool kit.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

*5 screw*



Baldy said:


> How about the serial number and a picture or two wold help out a bunch. Can't tell you much without some information. I mean S&W proably made 200,000 of them over all the years they been out.


First off thanks for the reply. I do have the serial# s-154034, I'm an oil rig offshore on a Co. computer it wont let me download pictures. My dad left me the gun, he carried it in Vietnam and in lawenforcement after.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OK Capt. Mike I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Capt Mike I been able to find out the 5 screw pre 29 .44mag were all gone by no later than 1957. The last of the serial numbers ran from s153000 thur s156000. The M-29 started shipping in fall of 1956 and was the 4 screw. Value is hard to say unless it's in mint condition and got all the trimings. It would be big bucks then. One in 70% probably about $500-$700 and this is a guest.
That's about all I could find out. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Baldy, thats more than I knew last night. Well were looking at 7' to 8' sea out here in the Gulf and its crew change day, time for me to go to work. I'm going home for a few days and do some hunting. Thanks again talk to you when I get back.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is mine:


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointblank said:


> Here is mine:


That is a nice S&W, mine is'nt in that good a shape but it's been used a hell of lot. I also see the original grips Nice! I'm looking to get mine refinished and have the accuracy problem looked into. The bore is clean I think it's a problem with the cylinder.(timing)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Capt Mike you might call S&W about doing the work for you if you don't want any fancy mods. I have seen a few that they have restored and they do a fine job. The gun comes back reblued and the timing is right. They look brand new. Just thinking out loud. Good luck.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Capt Mike you might call S&W about doing the work for you if you don't want any fancy mods. I have seen a few that they have restored and they do a fine job. The gun comes back reblued and the timing is right. They look brand new. Just thinking out loud. Good luck.


Hey Baldy good to here from you. I have been thinking about sending it S&W for reconditioning. The only mod. I want is a set grips with my dads name on them,since I don't have the origonal ones anyway. I just have this fobia about shipping guns. Although I'm not above taking a road trip to hand deliver it.


----------

